# My First AJ!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Went Fri. Morning with my bro. and a buddy bout a 25 mile journey searching for AJ's and Mingos. Awesome sunrise coming around the pass. Had a blast!!! and I was able to land my first AJ. What a fight. Wade told me to watch the pole and when it bows over "Grab it and Growl!!" I must admit I chuckled at him. Figured I would "muscle" it up with no problem:whistling:. Man, I was humbled in a hurry!!!!:notworthy: I couldn't fathom landing a 100 pounder!! Look forward to getting the opportunity to do it again.

We did get into some monsters, I just couldn't do anything with em! FUN STUFF!! Thanks Wade for the good time!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Congrats on the AJ.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man no problem my brotha!! It was a blast! You handled it like a pro! There was nothing more that you could have done with the "SUPER-JACKS" that busted us off!! We have got to come up with a new game plan since the are breaking 80 lbs mono like it's thread. I think I have an idea though. Nice job "MINGO KINGO"!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice mingos!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

What a day too much fun! Congrats bro and thanks again wade for another great trip!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yeah it's always a great time!!!!! I think next time we all go you boys are gonna have to wear name tags!!! It doesn't matter how long I have known you guys It was still a mess trying to keep up with who's who Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats great report!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the first AJ!


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations,,,and thanks for sharing. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

People don't believe the fight a nice "reef donkey" can put on ya.

Until...

Good for you!

Jim


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

congrat, nice catch


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jim t said:


> People don't believe the fight a nice "reef donkey" can put on ya.
> 
> Until...
> 
> ...


No doubt Jim.......it is funny to see their face when the ole donkey takes that first run!!! Good stuff for sure!!!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Good job man! AJs are one of my favorite fish to catch in my kayak









40 inches


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

awsome fish'n boys....tight lines:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Brandonshobie said:


> Good job man! AJs are one of my favorite fish to catch in my kayak
> 
> 40 inches


Ok Brandon now your just showing off!!!! Just kidding bro that is badass for sure!! Talk about a slay ride. Good on ya man!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Brandonshobie said:


> Good job man! AJs are one of my favorite fish to catch in my kayak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That would be insane! How do you keep from rolling over? Nice!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job .. nice mess' o mingos !


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

onemorecast said:


> Wow!!! That would be insane! How do you keep from rolling over? Nice!


You make sure to set your drag right but if anything you will lose your rod and reel or they will break you off before you would roll over. I have hooked a couple of big AJs and they can be a challenge in a kayak!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the first of many to come


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicely done! Still waiting for my first keeper as well!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Your hooked now. lol


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow that great catch dude,

congratulation for this success


--------------
Miami Tours..fishing at Miami..deep sea fishing


----------

